# Flathead gear for 2008



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been away from serious Shovelhead fishing for a few years & need to put together a new set of gear.
When I was River fishing I had Calcutta 700's loaded with #30 on Quantum Big Cat rods & felt that I could land any Fish that swam. 
I need to buy new & just wondered what's new on the Catfishermens market & what is everyone els throwing these days?
thanks Outlaw


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i run with a 10' dieawa beef stick with a eagle claw ''the beast'' with 45-50 pound test (berkly big game) and i also run a uglystick with a silstar with the same test line and never had a problam with it


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

all depends on how and where you fish. boat? bank? tight bank spots? roomy sandbars? all of this comes into play when choosing rod lengths and actions. as for reels, i would just stay with the standard in the industry for cat reels.....Abu-Garcia's Ambassadors. the 6000/6500 series will do just fine in most waters in the state, but the 7000 series may be needed (for extra line capacity) for say the Ohio river. look long and hard before buying a rod. there are a lot of great choices out there on the market these days, not like years back when all there was for us were a few heavy surf spinning rods.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, if you used Shimano Calcutta's you were a very high $ catfisherman! I'm sure you could keep using the same things.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I know that makes me sound like a "tackle whore" but I gave my check back to the tackle shop that I worked EVERY week.
Kinda know what reels I'm going with but need options in 8' rods


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you want factory made or custom made. I know some great custom rod makers if you want to put together that "perfect rig". Personally for big cats I use Okuma's. I have an Avenger ABF-65 (spinning reel) on a 7 1/2' Guide Select Hvy Action Rod that can handle anything I fish for. But like Dink said, it depends a lot on the conditions. I've got 9 and 10' MH rods that are just as good and perform better when bankfishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I know that makes me sound like a "tackle whore" but I gave my check back to the tackle shot that I worked EVERY week.


Been there done that. It spoils you, doesn't it? What really sucks is that now you have to pay full price.  Those Calcuttas should last a lifetime catfishing, snce your not throwing lures 500 times a day.

As far as rods go; I don't think you can go wrong with:

Shakespeare Tiger Rods: $65

Shakespeare Ugly Stick Custioms: $70

Or.... St Croix Extra Power SC Graphite/SC Glass: $180 *

* These are the exact same blanks as the former St Croix Classic Cats. I have confirmed this w/ a St Croix Pro Staffer. Gander Mnt sells these rods. They are super nice. 


From what I hear the 2008 Quantum Big Cats have a much softer tip and are not the old "Broomsticks" they used to be. I think they are $5 higher, but if I'm not mistaken I saw them over at Catfish Connection for $45.

Here you go, everything you need is here: http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a 7 foot heavy bass rod with and abu c3 6500, and from I recall I posted the biggest fish with it last year. With that I can easily whip a 50lb fish, and have fun with it. I also have Quantum big cats and gander series MH 7 foot musky rods. Depends on what you are catching and how you are fishing for them.
These aren't sharks we are catching. 

You wouldn't catch me fishing a calcatta in ohio at all.

rob


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod, 

Your prob right a Heavy Bass rod will land most every big Falthead in Ohio, but what I've found out is that the high end graphite rods like that just cant withstand the abuse catfishermen give them. I find that a glass or some sort of glass compound can withstand a little more abuse. You should see some of the hell we go through to fish bankspots, when fishing from the boats is out. Cant argue w/ ya about the Abu 6500. Thats prob the best all around Catfishing reel, in my opinon. I like the 7000's becasue they can hold more line, esp when your talking 30#, but theres nothing wrong w/ Abu 6500's or even the 6000's.  I have several of them.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I know that makes me sound like a "tackle whore" but I gave my check back to the tackle shot that I worked EVERY week.
> Kinda know what reels I'm going with but need options in 8' rods


Bass-Pro's new cat-max series (not the old) have some really nice 8' models, i own 2 of the 7'9 "live bait" rods for the boat. also i just seen the new Zebco Rhino cat rods here locally they are really nice and are cheap in price too. Ugly sticks/Tigers are good rods and darn near indestructable. when it comes to rods i am very picky, i have to handle and feel them first rather than just ordering from a catalog. for bankfishing i own 3 modified (custom handles) fibreglass Berkley Reflex casting rods in 10'. i like longer rods bank fishing for longer casting distance.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a 12ft ugly stik big water rod "extra heavy" rated up to 24oz's..

I love it. I can now cast 12 oz clear across the river!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i gotta pair of 11' nite stix and can cast a 4oz across any pay puddle!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those nite stix are good rods, I have 2 12fters


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Where are you guys buying your gear? I have hit all the shops in Columbus (been a while) but have not found much.

I order from Catfish connection for some stuff but like stated below I want to shake it and torque on it a little before I drop my $


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfish connection, fishermans warehouse columbus, bass pro in cincy, marys bait and tackle near mt sterling...castawaylakes.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

When they open for the season (think in March) you might want to take a drive over to Springfield and visit Beaver Lake (pay-pond, think the # is 937-324-1891). they have the biggest selection of "Cat-poles" i have seen yet, good prices too! granted, they will be "pay-pond" type poles so dont expect anything under 8ft. havent been to Castaway Lakes (near Hillsboro?) but i hear they have a big selection too.


----------

